# Tree vs Fence



## Yobeat (Jun 15, 2010)

My boyfriend decided to cut down a tree in our backyard himself. I figured I better film it because no matter what happened, it was going to be amazing. I was right!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lESnns7O8Eg

Oh and yeah, that rope wasn't tied to anything, I guess he over estimated his strength slightly.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 15, 2010)

...


----------



## 74fencer (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Jun 15, 2010)

ummm did he make his backcut before the notch???? im so confused at some peoples logic??


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 15, 2010)

Brilliant you must be so proud,,, never mind I sure he has his own better skills.
This one will be a tale to tell your grand kids eh.
Luved your filim and music work, black n wites so in these days.


----------



## Treetom (Jun 15, 2010)

Good videography. Bad arborculture.


----------



## Yobeat (Jun 15, 2010)

It's funny because usually he over-researches everything. This time he decided to wing it...at least it made for a funny video and didn't fall on the house. The fence only cost about $8 to fix!


----------



## yooper (Jun 15, 2010)

Although comical it just shows that some people should just not own or use chain saws.:deadhorse: Have to admit though your video taking and making is excellent☺


----------



## Yobeat (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't worry, we'll call the pros next time for sure!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 15, 2010)

I suppose if I can't say anything without insulting anyone I should say anything at all... so I'll just keep quiet.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 15, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I suppose if I can't say anything without insulting anyone I should say anything at all... so I'll just keep quiet.



:agree2:


----------



## reccutter (Jun 16, 2010)

Yobeat said:


> ...at least it made for a funny video and didn't fall on the house. The fence only cost about $8 to fix!



I loved the video! If I may ask, have you considered "Benny Hill music" and and in that style, perhaps cutting in some replays in 2x speed ? I love Benny Hill stuff. :yourock:


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 16, 2010)

On a positive note, if that tree had fallen correctly it may have landed on your boyfriend. He looks to be worth more than $8. Maybe take down the fence panel before you tackle the next one leaning on the fence?


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 16, 2010)

reccutter said:


> I loved the video! If I may ask, have you considered "Benny Hill music" and and in that style, perhaps cutting in some replays in 2x speed ? I love Benny Hill stuff. :yourock:



I liked the music and the B&W. Harold Lloyd was one of my favorites, and she's captured that look/feel very well. 
Boyfriend is in good company. Here's how a paid Craftsman spokesman does it:
http://www.youtube.com/v/6N6rViWIzVY


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 16, 2010)

The bob vila decorative notch cut is one of my favorites.


----------



## Yobeat (Jun 16, 2010)

reccutter said:


> I loved the video! If I may ask, have you considered "Benny Hill music" and and in that style, perhaps cutting in some replays in 2x speed ? I love Benny Hill stuff. :yourock:



That sounds funny for sure! Maybe if i have some time I'll do a reedit.

vincem77 -- I'd hope he would have moved out of the way, I sort of like him.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 16, 2010)

vincem77 said:


> The bob vila decorative notch cut is one of my favorites.





:hmm3grin2orange: Good one!


----------



## GoRving (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the vid. I'm sure he's planning to keep his current day job.......


----------



## stihlman32 (Jun 26, 2010)

You boyfriend beats Bob in arborculture. Bob beats your boyfriend in safety apparel and plaid flannel!


----------



## TrillPhil (Jul 7, 2010)

I laughed the entire time, excellent video... just about everything was done backwards except the tree when it fell, it fell forward, towards its lean...


----------



## voxac30dude (Jul 8, 2010)

yooper said:


> Although comical it just shows that some people should just not own or use chain saws.:deadhorse: Have to admit though your video taking and making is excellent☺



hahaha. didn't you see it was a one of those cheapy homelite saws from the local homedepot. thats a dead giveaway that he has no clue what he is doing.
hahahahahaha


----------

